# Muscat or Dubai



## v2k (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi, I have got job offers from both Muscat and Dubai for a fairly senior role. 

Both the offers are equally attractive with compensation for the Muscat role ranging around OR 30,000 (per annum, including accommodation), plus child education, annual family leave, bonus. 

The offer for Dubai is ranging around AED 300,000 (excluding bonus, child education but including accommodation). 

I will be moving along with my wife and a 2 year old son.

I understand that the cost of living in Dubai is higher than that of Muscat, but then Dubai is a more cosmopolitan city and has a lot more to offer as compared to Muscat.

We have lived in the states for a a few years so we are definitely more comfortable to the cosmopolitan lifestyle that Dubai has to offer (including malls, beaches etc.). We do like eating out often and shopping randomly.

Our son will be ready to start with the school from next year, so we are looking forward to sending him to a good English curriculum school.

Taking all of the above into account, I would really appreciate if somebody can advise us on whether we should take up the Dubai offer or the Muscat offer. 

Also, if somebody can address what would be the ideal ratio for the Dubai salary to the Muscat salary or vice-versa.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. this thread could give you some idea http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html

2. 300,000 p.a. is fine but not a lot. Dubai can be pretty expensive or cheap, depending on the lifestyle. As you need to cover housing in the salary, budget about 75-100K for a 2 bed in Dubai, or maybe 50-60K p.a. for a 2 bed in Sharjah

3. I would choose Dubai over Muscat any day. In Muscat, I would want to kill myself after a few days, or become so sedentary that i would age 20 years in no time. It is a friggin boring place, though a lot of residents appreciate the "peace and quiet"


----------



## JL321 (Mar 23, 2012)

Can you give me a heads up on the Muscat job if you don't take it?!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Agree with rsinner. Muscat is amazing for 2-3 days. After that it would drive me senseless. Would be like being based in Ajman and Ajaman being 5 hours drive and a border crossing from Dubai. 

When I face similar in AD at least it's just a fast blast up SZR to the wider world


----------

